
Why Do So Many VCs Say They’re Introverted? (2019) - imartin2k
https://casnocha.com/2019/05/many-theyre-introverted.html
======
dotcoma
Because it's fashionable to say so!

Kinda like having a tattoo in High School: it makes you look deep to girls in
their teens...

